# Face To Face With Wild Bobcat!



## corralup

I was walking along this trail at a Bird Sanctuary and came across this pretty kitty.  I got 21 shots total!


----------



## Antarctican

Whoa! What a surprise that must have been. And a thrill!  I'd probably have been shaking too much with excitement to get any shots. You did well  :thumbup:


----------



## pbelarge

Corral
That must of been a helluva surprise. Were you able to capture any shots of the cat looking at you?


----------



## Jeff Colburn

Great shot. I'll bet that shot made you all tingly in your nether realms.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Goontz

Wow, awesome!


----------



## bigtwinky

That is an awesome capture, congrats!!  I think I would of crapped my pants.  What focal lenght did you use?

I love how you can see the detail in his fur and in his muscles.  These animals are amazing, and your photo captured that.  I love the "pose" as well, good job on waiting for the right moment.

Do you have any more?


----------



## corralup

pbelarge said:


> Corral
> That must of been a helluva surprise. Were you able to capture any shots of the cat looking at you?


She is looking at me on this photo.  I'm not sure what you mean.  Her eyes are in the shadow being the sun was back lit.  So I suppose it's hard to tell.

Most of the photos are the same.  She only stayed for a few seconds.


----------



## corralup

The last three photos are full framed shots.  I shot with a Nikon 300mm ED IF F4.5 Lens.
It's a Manual Focus lens only.  So that is why it is extra special to me.  I really like that lens.  I can good detail out of that old puppy.


----------



## kdabbagh

beautiful animal and great timing for the shot


----------



## deb

Excellent.


----------



## EricD

Nice score! I have come across many Bobcats in Florida, always a thrill.


Great job on the pic's!


----------



## Al-Wazeer

You got a lot of great shots with this wild thing  Loved the first one the most, didn't you get scared by seeing it?


----------



## Jayms

ah I like the tones and hues on #1 -  of all animals, i fear the quickness of cats most ... awesome hunters.


----------



## Provo

Nice shot's thanks for sharing.


----------

